# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  Ai chỉ mình cách chỉnh màn hình destop với !

## tenten

trong 1 lúc nghịch ngợm mình làm cho các *shortcut* cũng như các *icon* trên màn hình phóng to lên và dòng chữ bên dưới các *shortcut và icon* hiển thị theo hàng dọc .mình đã cố gắng mày mò nhưng không biết cách chỉnh lại .ngay cả thanh *tasbar* bên dưới cũng vậy luôn .các bạn có thể chỉ giúp mình được hok .thanks

----------


## tenten

nếu là win xp thì bạn xem trong phần settings của desktop nhé
để ở 1024 by 768 thôi nhé
còn ở win7 thì đơn giản hơn, bạn phải chuột desktop chọn view chọn small icon là đc thôi
còn thành tasbar thì bạn kéo và giữ về vị trí cũ
nếu ko làm đc thì liên hệ ở phần chữ ký cho mình nhé

----------

